# UCLA Undergrad Question



## Lapp (Nov 6, 2006)

I just want to get this clear: Do you have to get accepted to UCLA for your freshmen year, and THEN apply to the film school your sophomore year? 

I just think that that kind of sucks because if you decide to go to UCLA, spend a year there, and then find out in your sophomore year that you can't go to the film school, then all you have done is wasted a year of your life.

So, is the above question true or false? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Nov 6, 2006)

True. You actually would spend two years there, since you wouldn't hear back from the film school until probably april of your sophomore year. It's like a lot of schools in that the film portion doesnt start until your junior year, while you get GE's out of the way. Basically its just a screen for backdooring and for people whose interests might change while in the school, taking up space.


----------

